# Inspirational



## sanj (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/13/world-press-photo-winner-had-to-sell-his-camera-last-year-to-survive/?fb_action_ids=10151500507336919&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A167279560092977%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D


----------



## rpt (Mar 14, 2013)

sanj said:


> http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/13/world-press-photo-winner-had-to-sell-his-camera-last-year-to-survive/?fb_action_ids=10151500507336919&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A167279560092977%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D


Wow! Thanks for posting.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 14, 2013)

Touching ... thanks for posting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2013)

sanj said:


> http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/13/world-press-photo-winner-had-to-sell-his-camera-last-year-to-survive/?fb_action_ids=10151500507336919&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A167279560092977%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151500507336919%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D


Sanj, thanks for sharing ... it truly is inspirational ... something about that image is very compelling ... simple yet AWESOME!


----------



## distant.star (Mar 14, 2013)

.
I read that a couple of days ago. For me, it was more guilt-inducing than inspirational.

He's got 100X more talent/skill than I do, yet he's having to sell his one body and three lenses for food, rent, etc. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here with all this equipment he could use far better than I can.

Sort of makes you think "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs" may not be such a bad approach.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2013)

Distant Star you are a humble man.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> He's got 100X more talent/skill than I do, yet he's having to sell his one body and three lenses for food, rent, etc. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here with all this equipment he could use far better than I can.


+1 .. that's exactly what I thought when I read that.


distant.star said:


> .
> Sort of makes you think "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs" may not be such a bad approach.


I don't want to agree with that ... coz I don't want to give away my gear bcoz someone else is more talented, even if it "may not be such a bad approach" ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent picture, interesting story and now he has some equipment again.
Sad thing to hear that even a talented person like him had to struggle.....


----------



## bycostello (Apr 8, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Excellent picture, interesting story and now he has some equipment again.
> Sad thing to hear that even a talented person like him had to struggle.....


+1


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------

